# My Spill-Proof Berry Picking Bucket



## arcticsid (Aug 10, 2010)

Some of you may remeber me telling a story of the cat sneaking up behind me and causing me to spill my berries all over the ground last year.

I solved the problem. Been meaning to make one for several years.

This is a prototype. I have ZERO dollars into this.

Even the nuts, bolts and washers came from the dumpster, even the paint!!!

This is a bucket from drywall mud.

I hadn't even thought about the neck strap until I was picking raspberries the other day. It takes two hands.

SO>>>I decided to put an adjustable strap on it. Hanging cose to your belt is a perfect height if you are picking standing up, if you bend over, for like cranberries, the bucket follows you to the perfect position.

The half funnel will prevent you from spilling your treasures.

The bucket is small enought to hold a gallon and not tweak out you neck. Carry a back pack full of ziplocks if you need more space.

It could be painted any color you want and even decorated with stickers or whatever.

I am so brilliant, somtimes I even surprise myself. Whatya think?, On the bucket, not the brilliance?

Remeber, this entire berry bucket wasmade with 100% trash. We may not beable to save the Earth, but I see no sense to waste what we have.

Wait till you see my rolling "nail picker-upper" thing I am constructing!


LMFAO


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 10, 2010)

Great design. It would also double as a bear trap. When the bear reaches in and grabs a fist full of berries, he won't be able to get his paw back out.


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 10, 2010)

I heard that works on Chinese Bears especially!


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 10, 2010)

awesome invention troy! i needed something like that to keep the dog slobber out of my blackberry bucket, rofl


----------



## Mud (Aug 10, 2010)

You look good in pink. 

That funnel is a great idea. I use a 1 gallon bucket with a neck strap but it still occasionally gets cockeyed. Will have to dig up the lid and a funnel.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 10, 2010)

And since it's all plastic you won't have to worry about creating a spark as you pick berries around the "Ammunition" area. (see photo 5). Now for smoking, that's another story.

Great idea. I was picking berries yesterday and it was a little awkward holding a 6 gallon bucket and pick choke cherries, and crab apples. That would have come in handy.

If I ack now before midnight tonight will the operators be standing by or will they be sitting. Is it two for $19.95 and will I also get the handy slicer dicer cut your finger thingy madoodle that cuts slick as a whistle. What number do I call???? 1-800-arcticsid


----------



## Luc (Aug 10, 2010)

This looks like a great Idea Troy !!!

I think I will make one myself and do some test-harvesting with it.....

Luc


----------



## xanxer82 (Aug 10, 2010)

Very inventive Troy.
I think this may start a trend.


----------



## Tom (Aug 10, 2010)

Is that the new Designer Wear for berry picking?

(why didnt I think of it.. Then again I dont have to pick the way I get my fruit)


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 10, 2010)

Tom, we'll get you a t shirt with a picture of the fruit collector on the front so it looks like you have the actual item around your neck/waist. This way when you go to get those massive purchases for ten bucks you can pretend you are picking.


----------



## Tom (Aug 10, 2010)

TEN BUCKS??

I never spend that much  = ..


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 10, 2010)

I used Rust O Leum paint bcause it is what I had on hand. They DO make a spray paint specificlly for plastic, or you could glue fabric to it.

Bringing the kids along, paint it and take them down to the sticker shop and let them decorate it.

It one of those projects I have been thinking about for a couple years, and now berries are in full mode. I should have had about 50 of them ready by now. I am going to see if I can come up with 20 of the buckets anyway. After all the materials are assembled, I can knock one out in twenty minutes or less. Gonna call a couple contractors I know and see who is using these buckets of mud. Big neck? Use a bigger bucket.

Even for lil kids, use a smaller container with a lid.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Aug 11, 2010)

Patent that design!
That simple sucker on the home shopping network just might make you a brazillionaire!


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 11, 2010)

Great idea.


----------



## Woodbee (Aug 13, 2010)

Try, did you fall in your and can't get out?
Brad


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 15, 2012)

I was looking through some of my old threads and came across this oldie but a goodie.

I only made a couple more and gave them away.


----------

